# FRB Club > Общение > Юмор >  Индейка

## EweX

Дикая индейка спасла американских колонистов от голодной смерти.

В память об этом событии американцы в знак благодарности каждый год
убивают и съедают миллионы индеек.

Упаси нас Боже делать этим людям что-то хорошее.

----------

